# Will Dexter Brakes Fit On Al-Ko Axles?



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I need to replace my brakes and it is hard to find brake parts for the AL-KO axles. I was wondering if anyone has installed the Dexter Never Adjust Brake Assemblies on the AL-KO axles while still using the AL-KO drums? They look like they would fit.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't know if Dexter will fit on AlKo, but I did find a vendor that can get you parts:
SouthwestWheel.com


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

try calling Matt in parts at lakeshore rv, 231 788 2040, he may be able to answer your question and help with parts.


----------

